# Warrior skull is the single biggest halo a man can have.



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 20, 2019)

Given you have no other deformies + are at least 5'9" you can't be incel with a warrior skull. Prove me wrong.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Apr 20, 2019)

op is 5'9 lol


also the cut off is 5'11 not 5'9 lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 20, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> op is 5'9 lol
> 
> 
> also the cut off is 5'11 not 5'9 lmfao



I'm 6'2.

Height has diminishing returns past average height.

My real issue is that my neurocranium has bulging sides making my skull not as warrior as it could be. Gonna get surgery and get it shaved down.


----------



## Rugged (Apr 20, 2019)

yes but the guy in that video is a dirty fraud
he has a beard, subhuman convex tiny neurocranium, poor brow ridge, and is a dirty deathnik, he is frauding his gonial really hard and gymcells. Only true warrior skulls can say this tbh.
flat occiput, low gonial long ramus sharp, good chin projection and height, straight nose, huge brow ridge hooded eyes with supraorbital fat, sloping forehead, good frontal bone and preferably no cheekbones to accentuate your jaw more is ideal for a skull.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Apr 20, 2019)

JFL AT NOT HAVING A SKULL LIKE THIS







Automatic immunity from anyone ever thinking you're a dork. Nobody will fuck with you.


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 20, 2019)

Opry has wimp skull so does Cillian Murphy.
Over


----------

